# Radon ZR Team 8.0 2016 Steuersatz



## AntonW_47 (4. März 2021)

Moin,

ich habe ein Radon ZR Team 8.0 von 2016 (29“).

Bin viel damit gefahren, daher war jetzt letztens auch der Steuersatz durch.
So, jetzt habe ich das ganze Zeug mal auseinander gebaut und die untere Lagerschale ist gleichzeitig auch der Gabelkonus.
Ich habe jetzt so ein bisschen gesehen, dass da der FSA Nr.10 Steuersatz verbaut ist, das ist der aber überhaupt nicht, weil da nicht dieser komische Gabelkonus dabei ist.
Ich habe diesen Konus zum verrecken nicht gefunden.
Soooo, hat jetzt jemand eine Ahnung welcher Steuersatz da rein passt und kann mir vielleicht einen Link dazu schicken.
Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich mal ein Foto davon eingefügt.

Danke schonmal im vorraus, Anton.

Anhänge​


----------

